# funny thing happened last night



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's my car:










Here's the other car:



















































This sorta thing happens in high speed chases...

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

DAMN!
looks like you have some money coming your way


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> DAMN!
> looks like you have some money coming your way



isnt that the truth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
Cuz the city will ever settle a lawsuit... Who knows where it will go. i hope it won't go to court. 
I wasn't in the car nor the driver. I can't really blab the facts on the net till its resolved.
Anyway, my one observation is its funny how when both cars were in the accident, only my wife got a ticket, not the driver of the other car who rammed into her. Normally if there is a 2 car collision, don't both get tickets? (I don't mean in a rear end situation, I mean in a 'coulda avoided it' situation).

Seth


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Usually the party at fault (broke some sort of law) receives the ticket.


That sux dude! Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

That's a weird angle, with both cars having damage on
the right side, I mean. Sucks, though. I like that red.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cuz cops don't get tickets.
damn cops. it was his fault too i'll bet. tell us details. we won't blab.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry to see your car has been involved in a nasty mishap..I hope the Powlees pay for all the damages to your car and whiplash and concussion reparations to your wife...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Here's the update:









































Seth

P.S. As you can see they sprayed the front corners too.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice duck!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

is it me, or did they not match the paint correctly?? seems like its a total mismatch in paint for the rear quarter panel


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

congrats on the quick fix, Im sure this was quite the merry christmas present for you, I can only imagine. Just take her in to get a little painting and shes good as new...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The paint is -ever so slightly- off. Thats because the original color faded over the years. Its difficult to match but for the price they did a decent job. In the sun the color is hard to tell apart. Its only in dimmer lighting that you can see the slight hue shift. One thing that was wierd is that when they put on the clearcoat the color went way off. So they sprayed again without the clear and it matched better. I don't know what's going to happen with the lack of clear in the FL sun, but my dad said with all the crap going on cosmetically for the car he may chip in to respray the whole thing so I don't look like an idiot going down the street.
We'll see.

Seth


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- now all you need is some 3 dollar clear at advance auto parts and you can cruise south beach for chicks  :bullshit:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

damn bullshit flag didnt work

:bullshit:
(bullshit)bullshit


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

shit man, forget it


----------

